#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Αρτιότητα μετά απο κατάτμηση

## ipapanik

Καλημέρα,
θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ένα θέμα που μου προέκυψε.
Αγροτεμάχιο 6 στρ. έκτός σχεδίου και εντός ζώνης οικισμού, εχει πρόσοψη σε κύριο δρόμο που συνδέει οικισμούς και ο οποίος προϋπάρχει πριν το 1923. Υπάρχει ΦΕΚ που τον αναφέρει ως προϋπάρχοντα του 1923, βεβαίωση του Δήμου ότι τον συντηρεί και αεροφωτογραφία του 1945 όπου φάινεται εμφανώς.
Το αγροτεμάχιο που προεκυψε απο την διαίρεση μεγαλύτερου αγροτεμαχίου, είναι οικοδομήσιμο? 
Σημειώνεται ότι ο αρμόδιος υπάλληλος που έχει χρεωθεί το φάκελο, δέχεται την αρτιότητα ενω ο προϊστάμενος θέλει να το παραπέμψει ΣΧΟΠ.
Μπορεί κάποιος να απαντήσει, αν γνωρίζει?

Ευχαριστώ
Γ.Π

----------


## als

Περιπτωση παρανομης κατατμησης;

----------


## als

επισυναπτω ξανα την εικονα διοτι ηταν βιαστικα σκαναρισμενη

----------

